# Welcome Angel City Audio as a New Sponsor



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

​
*Angel City Audio* (ACA) is owned and operated by Hugh Nguyen, a longtime audiophile and founder of HTN Enterprises. ACA began as a chance conversation at CES 2009 that became a distributorship for Onix. By the end of the year, Hugh also became the U.S. distributor for Melody Valve Hifi. In Early 2010 we began laying the groundwork for their own ACA branded products. They have since added product lines from Nuforce, KR Audio, and Shuguang.

ACA is a different kind of audio company, eschewing direct sales as well as large scale brick & mortar presence in favor of a small network of dealers across the country who function as a team. This allows ACA to focus on product without managing a large company and all the associated distractions, while still maintaining a close link to the dealers and a short path to the customer. Their dealers are an extension of ACA and partners in this endeavor - not just retailers.

ACA and their partners hope to bridge the gap between the traditional audio purchase experience and the Internet direct sales model by offering personalized service and an equally strong focus on both the online community and traditional high end buyers. Most importantly, their focus is you!

We had a chance to meet Hugh and Tim at RMAF and not only are they really cool guys to talk shop with, but they also have some really nice gear that is of the utmost quality. I look forward to having them around the forum, not just as mere sponsors and members, but also with their very own Angel City Audio forum and sub-forums.

*Angel City Audio Forums*
*ACA News and Announcements*
*ACA Speakers and Subwoofers*
*Melody Valve Hifi*
*Accessories and Other Products*

This is the welcome announcement that and will be extended to the ACA News and Announcement forum for comments and discussion. Please join me in the following linked thread in welcoming them to HTS:

Click Here to Reply :arrow: *Welcome Angel City Audio as a New Sponsor*


.....


----------

